# Progesterone Pessaries/Tablets



## Carlimad

Hi everyone. Just wondering whether anyone could help. I am 42 (an oldie) and still trying for my first baby. I have had 2 mcs over the last 2 years - not sure why the first one happened (got to 8 weeks) but was told that it was chromosomal abnormalities (Edwards Syndrome) for the second one (got to 6 weeks). 

I am now 5 weeks pregnant and the doctor has put my on utrogestan (progesterone pessaries). Just wondered whether anyone has been prescribed these and whether they had successful pregnancies or suffered a miscarriage on them.


----------



## creatingpeace

Just responded to your thread in first tri! Congrats again on your beanie!


----------



## pisces

I had 3 miscarriages before I was properly investigated (all first trimester) and they found I had Antiphospholipid syndrome (APS) but otherwise no problems with myself or partner bar also a bicornuate uterus (Heart shaped rather than upside down triangle shaped. 

I then went on to have two more first trimester miscarriages despite using aspirin 75 mg and clexane (heparin) injections daily - which normally gives about an 80 % success rate if have APS.

For my last pregnancy, when I had all but given up hope they gave me the aspirin and clexane, and also I was referred back to the fertility unit (who did my gynae work up to rule out other causes for miscarriage repeats) and they added in progesterone pessaries for the first trimester - they are currently doing a study on them. They wanted to also give me steroids but I didn't want them... I had a feeling I just didn't need them and didn't fancy the side effects .. and I was right.
I gave birth to a 8 lb 2 oz bouncy baby, induced at 38 + 3, last February : )))

He was and is perfect (bar a few allergies inherited from his Dad!) : ))

I will never know if the progesterone was the thing that helped, or it was just coincidence, but I finally have my boy and would thoroughly recommend them from my history - and they didn't make me feel rubbish, were easy to use too.

I hope you soon have your baby too : ))) x x


----------



## Carlimad

pisces said:


> I had 3 miscarriages before I was properly investigated (all first trimester) and they found I had Antiphospholipid syndrome (APS) but otherwise no problems with myself or partner bar also a bicornuate uterus (Heart shaped rather than upside down triangle shaped.
> 
> I then went on to have two more first trimester miscarriages despite using aspirin 75 mg and clexane (heparin) injections daily - which normally gives about an 80 % success rate if have APS.
> 
> For my last pregnancy, when I had all but given up hope they gave me the aspirin and clexane, and also I was referred back to the fertility unit (who did my gynae work up to rule out other causes for miscarriage repeats) and they added in progesterone pessaries for the first trimester - they are currently doing a study on them. They wanted to also give me steroids but I didn't want them... I had a feeling I just didn't need them and didn't fancy the side effects .. and I was right.
> I gave birth to a 8 lb 2 oz bouncy baby, induced at 38 + 3, last February : )))
> 
> He was and is perfect (bar a few allergies inherited from his Dad!) : ))
> 
> I will never know if the progesterone was the thing that helped, or it was just coincidence, but I finally have my boy and would thoroughly recommend them from my history - and they didn't make me feel rubbish, were easy to use too.
> 
> I hope you soon have your baby too : ))) x x

I am so pleased for you and many congrats on your health baby boy. Thank you for your message and I am just praying they make the difference this time. Enjoy motherhood xxxxx


----------

